# Help please, looking for Muay Thai in Jacksonville, FL



## ^Angelface^ (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to this site and would like to know if anyone could give some information on where to train in Jacksonville. I would prefer a one on one teacher, however I have a feeling that is a rare find, so any information would help. Also to be a little more specific, I'm wanting a real trainer, not a cardio-class. I want discipline, philosophy, not some flashy belt, status, etc.


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know anything about these places, but if you google 'muay thai jacksonville' at least a couple of places come up.  You may also check with YMCAs and rec centers.  I was very surprised to find a muay thai class at a rec center here in Columbus.  Good luck!


----------

